# Any Ice yet?



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I can't wait for Ice. After talking to .45 and finding out what an avid Ice fisherman he is, I can't wait for Ice over. Anyone been to Huntington res yet. I know usually by thanksgiving there is safe Ice. _(O)_


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ice should only be used in Rum and Coke....not something you play with... :mrgreen:

Quit talk'in about ICE !!!!!!!...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I can already tell that most of my winter weekends will be spent reacquainting myself with the river. I should probably stock up on the spinners, then.

I'm sure I'll go ice fishing, though. I've been given a few really nice offers to tag along with some good folks, so I'm actually a little excited to try it out...I just kind of dread losing the soft water.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

As of last week Mirror Lake was completely iced over except for a little stretch right at the outlet. It was way too thin to walk on though. It may not be too long until ice over. 
LOAH, you gotta give ice fishing the old college try. You just might like it.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

"The old college try"???

Does this mean there will be beer?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH said:


> "The old college try"???
> 
> Does this mean there will be beer?


I guess that depends on where you went to college. Lately it been Seagram's Gin that "magically" shows up on the shore with me.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Seagram's? Ouch! That'll warm the soul...and the ice...and the liver. :lol:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I have said it before and i will say it again.... Ice fishing if great fun and IMO the best winter sport.... 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree with frogger. I would much rather throw out $60 to take the family Ice fishing that $200 to go skiing.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I agree with frogger. I would much rather throw out $60 to take the family Ice fishing that $200 to go skiing.


No question, i have yet to tear a knee up ice fishing.... :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ice Fishing a Sport !!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH .... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

I'm going to talk to Petersen and see if Ice Fishing Topic's can all be locked !!!!.

FishGlyph, fixed blade, FROGGER and maybe Nibble Nuts are all on my chit list....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Ice Fishing a Sport !!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH .... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> ...


I'm haven't thunk that far ahead yet !!! I got all winter.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bomber Hat ?? HA !!! You want me to look like Skeet ??? His hat looked like the kid in that 'You'll shoot your eye out'... Christmas Story !!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You're just digging deeper and deeper Fishy Poo !!!!   

btw...don't tell Skeet I said what I did...I don't want him mad at me... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

.45, all you need is an Elmer Fudd hat and you will find yourself wanting to go ice fishing. I think that is what makes me able to sit by a 6 to 10 inch hole and wait......and wait.......and wait.... It is easier to get big trout though.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am getting so exited about Ice fishing that I have been going over to SW on my lunch breaks to see what they have. There are so many options for rod/reel combo's that I have no clue which one to get! lol ....any suggestions anyone? I have never been, but I am planning on going a lot this year.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've got a bomber hat AND a ski mask. I'll take the fish...And your wallet! :twisted:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sounds good...by the way, what's with the "Diamond member"? How'd you get that?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> .45, all you need is an Elmer Fudd hat and you will find yourself wanting to go ice fishing. I think that is what makes me able to sit by a 6 to 10 inch hole and wait......and wait.......and wait.... It is easier to get big trout though.


The Elmer Fudd hat is for wabbit hunting !!! That's what I'll be doing all winter....   ..... You ice fish'in people are nuts... _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jat83 did you get some new blades for that auger yet? I think it is due.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm planning on it, I was just sorta waitin' for the ice to start up. I guess I should get on the ball and get that done. I still haven't gotten my other ice fishin' stuff yet....I guess I better head to Cabelas and use the rest of my Gift card towards some stuff.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I saw a report on BFT from some guy who went and ice fished mirror lake the other day. It is about 2 to 2.5 inches now. Last week when I was there it wasn't even one inch. I would not recommend anyone go on that ice yet. That being said, I just might try it. I've still got an old climbing rope about 300 feet that I could tie around a tree and around my waist. Sounds like fun don't you think .45? 8)


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I have an unwritten rule about jumping on the ice before its at least 3 inches... that sweet cracking sound at 5 inches of ice is a lot more reassuring than at 2... :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I prefer 4" and that still makes me nervous. 6" and I'm right at home.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> I saw a report on BFT from some guy who went and ice fished mirror lake the other day. It is about 2 to 2.5 inches now. Last week when I was there it wasn't even one inch. I would not recommend anyone go on that ice yet. That being said, I just might try it. I've still got an old climbing rope about 300 feet that I could tie around a tree and around my waist. Sounds like fun don't you think .45? 8)


 -)O(- I hate ice fishing, every creek and moan of the ice sends a chill up my spine. Was up at Causey a couple years ago and whole sections of the shore line were caving in because the water level was dropping a bit. Man, that freaked me out lol. I will fish strawberry when it's iced over, no chance of falling through 2 feet of ice.

I like your name btw, was out fishing on Sunday and the fish were just nibbling my fly and driving me nuts... I lol when I thought that to myself, your name came to mind.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

If I didn't have to watch my girl all day while my wife is at work( I am a full-time student right now, it is one of my days off, she is an RN and makes alot more than I can right now), I would have gone up there. 4 or 5 inches is where I start to trust the ice. I would need the rope to attempt it now, but it wouldn't be the first time I fell through the ice. I fell in at Lake DeSmitt in Wyoming back in jr. high. It wasn't fun, but also wasn't as bad as I imagined it would be.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

RnF, I actually trust the first ice of the season more, even if it is only 5 to 10 inches thick. The later season ice has defrosted, frozen back over and mixed with alot of impurities that it actually isn't as strong. Late season ice is where I stay off the lake.

I am glad you like my screen name. I didn't realize how much it does relate to fishing. I was just looking for a name that sounds stupid when I thought up this one.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> RnF, I actually trust the first ice of the season more, even if it is only 5 to 10 inches thick. The later season ice has defrosted, frozen back over and mixed with alot of impurities that it actually isn't as strong. Late season ice is where I stay off the lake.
> 
> I am glad you like my screen name. I didn't realize how much it does relate to fishing. I was just looking for a name that sounds stupid when I thought up this one.


Yeah, I can agree with that. 5 inches is my absolute limit, I think people are nuts going on anything less.

I used to live in upstate New York and people used to drive their trucks onto the St. Lawrence River in the winter, it boggled my mind... I just get yellow on the ice and just can't really relax much. I would much rather just stick to the rivers in the winter.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> If I didn't have to watch my girl all day while my wife is at work( I am a full-time student right now, it is one of my days off, she is an RN and makes alot more than I can right now), I would have gone up there. 4 or 5 inches is where I start to trust the ice. I would need the rope to attempt it now, but it wouldn't be the first time I fell through the ice. I fell in at Lake DeSmitt in Wyoming back in jr. high. It wasn't fun, but also wasn't as bad as I imagined it would be.


Oh?? So you need me to go, with your rope, and see how far I can walk or until I fall in ?? I don't think so bro... 

I did watch a guy fall through the ice once...he was totally submerged and then he 'shot' out faster than he went in...... ..He then crawled to shore and sat in the truck all day....poor guy never could get his clothes dry enough to fish again that day...


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

.45 said:


> I did watch a guy fall through the ice once...he was totally submerged and then he 'shot' out faster than he went in...... ..He then crawled to shore and sat in the truck all day....poor guy never could get his clothes dry enough to fish again that day...


lol the guy actually stuck around?? Now that's dedication! I would have high tailed out of there like there was no tomorrow, just from the embarrassment.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

RnF said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > I did watch a guy fall through the ice once...he was totally submerged and then he 'shot' out faster than he went in...... ..He then crawled to shore and sat in the truck all day....poor guy never could get his clothes dry enough to fish again that day...
> ...


Same here! :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It had nothing to do with dedication...he was the third passenger in my truck and we were 200 miles from home....


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

.45 said:


> It had nothing to do with dedication...he was the third passenger in my truck and we were 200 miles from home....


 :rotfl:

Now that's funny, I bet you still give him crap about that. I know I would never let that die.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Nibble Nuts":3cn503ru]If I didn't have to watch my girl all day while my wife is at work( I am a full-time student right now, it is one of my days off, she is an RN and makes alot more than I can right now), I would have gone up there. 4 or 5 inches is where I start to trust the ice. I would need the rope to attempt it now, but it wouldn't be the first time I fell through the ice. I fell in at Lake DeSmitt in Wyoming back in jr. high. It wasn't fun, but also wasn't as bad as I imagined it would be.


Oh?? So you need me to go, with your rope, and see how far I can walk or until I fall in ?? I don't think so bro... 

I did watch a guy fall through the ice once...he was totally submerged and then he 'shot' out faster than he went in...... ..He then crawled to shore and sat in the truck all day....poor guy never could get his clothes dry enough to fish again that day... [/quote:3cn503ru]

Alright, I'll make you a deal. You test out the ice while I anchor the other end of the rope and I'll also let you borrow the Elmer Fudd hat.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Has anyone been to huntington yet! I just looked out side and the thermometer said 32. Should be any time.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Has anyone been to huntington yet! I just looked out side and the thermometer said 32. Should be any time.


There is a fishing report from JD concerning Huntington....I think the only ice he found was his feet got frozen....Caught some nice fish though...


----------

